

Microsoft Faces Fresh EU Probe Over Web-Browser Choice - ttaubert
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-17/microsoft-faces-eu-antitrust-probe-over-web-brower-choice.html

======
mikeratcliffe
How about the fact that Windows 8 will make it impossible for your favorite
browsers to be installed?

Microsoft’s deal with EU regulators says specifically that the browser choice
screen must be available in future versions of Windows. It is set to expire in
2014, which means that it still applies to Windows 8.

